
Show HN: Pre-recorded, interactive video conversations with business coaches - juris-ws
Hi, HNers! We&#x27;re a 2 people start-up interested in brutally honest  feedback from the community.<p>We&#x27;re working on something that can only be described as &quot;Bandersnatch for e-Learning&quot; - short, pre-recorded videos that resemble a real-life conversation - person asks you some questions about your problem&#x2F;situation and based on your answers the videos change so that the conversation is most relevant to your current situation.<p>Current topics are covered by business coaches - we imagine them giving much-needed advice to junior managers whenever they face challenges. That way helping them become better leaders and develop their soft skills.<p>We&#x27;re looking for early adopters - first 10-20 pilot customers (companies with ~100-250 employees) who would be willing to implement this at their organization and work closely with us (share feedback, shape the product).<p>What do you think about our approach to passing on expert advice? Why would we fail? What would you do differently?<p>More on: wiserstate.com
======
juris-ws
If you wish to dive right into and experience the product, here's a demo
session with an executive coach and former managing director of Accenture
Canada - Marisa Murray on "How to address a lower performer on your team":
[https://wiserstate.com/topics/start/16](https://wiserstate.com/topics/start/16)

"Staying on Track with Competitive Coworkers" by Jewell Siebert gives a good
understanding of the product capabilities as well:
[https://wiserstate.com/topics/start/14](https://wiserstate.com/topics/start/14)

------
juris-ws
Our product roadmap includes adding deepfake, voice synthesis, NLP and others
as soon as the technology will be ready for it. We're seeing those AI
advancements as a way to pass on the knowledge of brilliant minds to newer
generations, to offer a way to have an individual conversation with a "digital
clone" of someone.

